# Blood pressure



## rgp (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone else have a problem with stubborn B/P ? Mine is up again. Seeing the doc today. He has been changing my med...it goes down for awhile , then starts creeping back up ? 

And again...I keep thinking maybe a second opinion...another doc...different approach ?


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

My BP hovers in the "mid to high normal" range.  My "former" doc would take a single reading during a single visit and make a diagnosis from that alone.  Because of his method I was on BP meds for a few years.

My new doc took me off them and then had me come back a few times over a couple of weeks for readings.  

Each time she would take several readings over the course of about 15 minutes.  The result, no need for BP meds.

As she said a single reading at a single visit is not a very precise measurement because so many factors impact readings including white coat syndrome (just being at the doctors...that's me!)  She also told me to uncross my legs and to rest my arm on the table during the readings, ensure that I didn't have any coffee/caffeine products at least 2 hours before the reading and NO heavily salted foods the night before.


----------



## rgp (Mar 8, 2018)

James said:


> My BP hovers in the "mid to high normal" range.  My "former" doc would take a single reading during a single visit and make a diagnosis from that alone.  Because of his method I was on BP meds for a few years.
> 
> My new doc took me off them and then had me come back a few times over a couple of weeks for readings.
> 
> ...





Grasping at straws perhaps but I wonder if the Chinese food I had for supper last night is playing a part?

I took mine this morning before_ anything_ other than a drink of water. And it was up...

BTW I too am 'white coat'....wonder why we do that ?


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

rgp said:


> Grasping at straws perhaps but I wonder if the Chinese food I had for supper last night is playing a part?
> 
> I took mine this morning before_ anything_ other than a drink of water. And it was up...
> 
> BTW I too am 'white coat'....wonder why we do that ?



Lots of good stuff in that Chinese Food LOL.  I was at a specialist appt at a nearby hospital a couple of weeks ago.  His nurse took a single reading and it was "high" and she asked me if I was on medication.  This week I was in to see my own doc and she took 5 readings....no problem.  The first two are always on the high side until I settle down...I guess I just hate doctors!


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah Chinese Food can be loaded with salt.....
http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/reduce-sodium-chinese-food-5965.html


----------



## rgp (Mar 8, 2018)

James said:


> Yeah Chinese Food can be loaded with salt.....
> http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/reduce-sodium-chinese-food-5965.html




 I'll ask the doc, [if] he knows?...How long the effect of a high salt meal lasts?


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

rgp said:


> I'll ask the doc, [if] he knows?...How long the effect of a high salt meal lasts?



I guess it "depends".

https://www.livestrong.com/article/...r-have-an-immediate-effect-on-blood-pressure/


----------



## rgp (Mar 8, 2018)

James said:


> I guess it "depends".
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/...r-have-an-immediate-effect-on-blood-pressure/



 Doc says yes it matters . He says Fri, is pilot day at his office. He tells all of them , no Chinese or Pizza the night before. He went on to say that the effect can last easily, 24-36 hours, of course it does vary from person to person.

Mine was down some at the appointment, but still 'up' So once again, new med. Weight up as well..6#'s Likely a contributor...


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

rgp said:


> Doc says yes it matters . He says Fri, is pilot day at his office. He tells all of them , no Chinese or Pizza the night before. He went on to say that the effect can last easily, 24-36 hours, of course it does vary from person to person.
> 
> Mine was down some at the appointment, but still 'up' So once again, new med. Weight up as well..6#'s Likely a contributor...



Good to know that matches my docs info.


----------



## Wandrin (Mar 8, 2018)

My previous doctors all seemed to follow the same method: take a reading during a visit, if it reads high then increase the dose of my meds and wait and see if that helped, if not then increase the dosage again.  Once a med reached the max safe dosage, they would prescribe another one to also take and then do the increase-the-dosage routine with that one.  When I finally got to my current doctor (a keeper), I was taking high dosages of 4 different meds.

The new doctor took a different approach.  She told me to go buy a specific BP monitor - one that is just a cuff that connects with my phone.  No tubes or wires and doesn't need to be plugged in.  She had me take a reading at various times of the day for long enough to see the patterns.  It kept a history with time and date on the phone so I could show her, or have it email the reading to her.  Then she reduced the dosage on some and switched another.  The bottom line is that I am down to 2 meds at lower dosages (fewer side effects).  I really like this doctor.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 8, 2018)

James said:


> Lots of good stuff in that Chinese Food LOL.  I was at a specialist appt at a nearby hospital a couple of weeks ago.  His nurse took a single reading and it was "high" and she asked me if I was on medication.  This week I was in to see my own doc and she took 5 readings....no problem.  The first two are always on the high side until I settle down...I guess I just hate doctors!



My blood pressure does the same thing and has for years.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2018)

My blood pressure stays pretty normal, but the wife has had issues for several years.  She has been taking Lisinopril for the past few years to keep it under control, and we have a OMRON BP "wrist" monitor, which she uses almost daily to track her pressure.  That way, she has an ongoing record of her pressure, and minor short term spikes are of little concern.  If anyone has BP that changes frequently...especially if they have the "white coat" issue...it might be a good idea to get a home monitor, and use it.  Such a unit would probably give a person a better picture of how they are doing, than just relying on a doctor's office reading every few weeks or months.  You can get one of these at Walmart, Costco, and many other stores for about $50.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 9, 2018)

Don M. said:


> My blood pressure stays pretty normal, but the wife has had issues for several years.  She has been taking Lisinopril for the past few years to keep it under control, and we have a OMRON BP "wrist" monitor, which she uses almost daily to track her pressure.  That way, she has an ongoing record of her pressure, and minor short term spikes are of little concern.  If anyone has BP that changes frequently...especially if they have the "white coat" issue...it might be a good idea to get a home monitor, and use it.  Such a unit would probably give a person a better picture of how they are doing, than just relying on a doctor's office reading every few weeks or months.  You can get one of these at Walmart, Costco, and many other stores for about $50.



yep

Omron

google it

easy peasy

even keeps a history

best little investment, ever


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 12, 2018)

Too many things can cause high bp including inactivity/lack of exercise, diet including too much salt, lack of potassium/ideal potassium to salt ratio, dehydration, some actual physical disorders and medications. And of course white coat syndrome. I don't  know if there's one solution. I know people who have home care almost always get a lower reading at home than in an office.

Believe it not if possible sometimes a short walk and/or light exercise can help lower the bp. I know people who had physical therapy in morning and doctors visit in pm less than 3 hours later and their bp was lower their body moved/processed fluids. It's temporary but it shows the importance of exercise and activity through out the day.


----------



## James (Mar 12, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> Too many things can cause high bp including inactivity/lack of exercise, diet including too much salt, lack of potassium/ideal potassium to salt ratio, dehydration, some actual physical disorders and medications. And of course white coat syndrome. I don't  know if there's one solution. I know people who have home care almost always get a lower reading at home than in an office.
> 
> Believe it not if possible sometimes a short walk and/or light exercise can help lower the bp. I know people who had physical therapy in morning and doctors visit in pm less than 3 hours later and their bp was lower their body moved/processed fluids. It's temporary but it shows the importance of exercise and activity through out the day.



Absolutely.  I wonder how many people are over diagnosed with high BP or over medicated because of the methods physicians use.  I for one was wrongly medicated for a number of years because of my "white coat syndrome".  

Once again it shows that people have to be in charge if their own healthcare.  Those home no monitors are a fantastic idea!!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2018)

James said:


> Absolutely.  I wonder how many people are over diagnosed with high BP or over medicated because of the methods physicians use.  I for one was wrongly medicated for a number of years because of my "white coat syndrome".
> 
> Once again it shows that people have to be in charge if their own healthcare.  Those home no monitors are a fantastic idea!!



My doc told me to get a monitor and keep a chart of morning and evening readings over a week's time.  He checked out the monitor I bought to see if it agreed with his.  All this because when I was getting ready to have my hips replaced, the nurse doing the pre-admission checkup thing I should be on blood pressure medicine or they probably would refuse to operate.  My doc got oh the phone with her (a very unpleasant, very negative woman) and gave her and her supervisor a piece of his mind over presuming to diagnose one of his patients whom he had cleared for surgery.   He had me take the readout, along with a note from him, to the anesthesiologist, who said he saw this kind of white coat syndrome all the time and said he wasn't worried about the opinions of  "Ol' Hatchet Face" in admissions.

My doc is very adamant about NOT medicating high blood pressure that doesn't exist.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

I got mine down to the 123 - 130 range from a max of 160 a year ago. I lost weight and stopped sugar. Stopping sugar intake also got rid of 95% of my two years of joint pain. I was was prediabetic also 18 months ago and my AIC reading last was 51, down from 59. Sorry folks but it is the old diet & exercise story.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 14, 2018)

James said:


> Absolutely.  I wonder how many people are over diagnosed with high BP or over medicated because of the methods physicians use.  I for one was wrongly medicated for a number of years because of my "white coat syndrome".
> 
> Once again it shows that people have to be in charge if their own healthcare.  Those home no monitors are a fantastic idea!!



Over diagnosed and/or their medications not lowered or eliminated. Took a fellow senior to the hospital for stitches after a fall they couldn't remember the cause of. First question by the doctor doing the follow up in the hospital asked what was their bp medication and cut it half right away. It worked. Point is they know high bp drugs can cause issues including fainting. Apparently their primary care had doubled the dose over the last year and added a water pill and potassium for some edema issues. Patient was partially at fault because they refused physical therapy recommendations over the years until that fall. Primary care physician was old school and not much for physical therapy, he was a drug and procedure guy.


----------



## Jane (Mar 16, 2018)

You could try natural supplements.


----------



## flphotog (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm on medication and when home or out and around my BP around 78/118, plus or minus maybe 10 points.   However when I'm a the doctors it jumps way up, 180+/130+, and who says going to the doctors is good for.  It's a constant battle with my new doctor, I've even taken my cuff in for them to compare and it reads high there to.  Was in the emergency room a few months ago and it was high and they wouldn't believe me, they gave me something before releasing me and what ever it was it dropped my pressure so low I almost passed out on the way home, good thing I had a ride.


----------



## Lara (Apr 23, 2018)

I just read somewhere that the Barometric Pressure competes with Blood Pressure (and arthritis). I don't know if that's fact or fiction but it's something to research if you have high blood pressure because, if true, it might be wise to move to a DRY, warm, sunny location like the southwest usa...maybe $an Diego, Tucson, Phoenix, Palm$prings, or WestTexas. Do what your doc tells you to do.

I had a routine physical about 4 years ago and the doc said I was healthy as a horse, BUT then looking at her computer said, "No wait. They've changed the standards and now you fall within the range of needing statins and some other heart med (warfarin?). I argued but the doc said basically, do or die. I bought this very expensive medication but didn't take it that day before doing my own research. 

Again, do what your doc tells you to do but I'm just sharing my experience. I found that you should always have a plaque/calcium scan done first before starting on statins etc.. The scale for the scan is 1-5. ..1 being great, 5 being the worst My insurance company said they wouldn't pay the $250 for it but after an hour on the phone they said okay. My result was 0! I sent the results to my doc and she agreed, "you don't need any meds".

Wow. That's huge. How many people are buying into those "new standards" without question. And who sets those "new standards" in motion? Big Pharm?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 23, 2018)

140 is now OK s opposed to 120


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 23, 2018)

flphotog said:


> I'm on medication and when home or out and around my BP around 78/118, plus or minus maybe 10 points.   However when I'm a the doctors it jumps way up, 180+/130+, and who says going to the doctors is good for.  It's a constant battle with my new doctor, I've even taken my cuff in for them to compare and it reads high there to.  Was in the emergency room a few months ago and it was high and they wouldn't believe me, they gave me something before releasing me and what ever it was it dropped my pressure so low I almost passed out on the way home, good thing I had a ride.



Mine rises lightly when the nurse takes it then my doctor re-takes it and it is lower. The reason is the walk to the examination room (in my opinion). Now, your jump has to be concerning from 78 to 180. How do you feel when your BP is at 180? There is a term for BP being higher at the doctor's office but I don't recall what it is.


----------



## dpwspringer (Apr 24, 2018)

Lara said:


> ...
> Wow. That's huge. How many people are buying into those "new standards" without question. And who sets those "new standards" in motion? Big Pharm?


I'm suspicious of "new standards" too. They could be very sensible but I see two possibilities that I don't like: first is they flat out don't know what they are doing and the second is they want a certain percentage of people on their drug(s) and to maintain that percentage they had to change the standard.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2018)

I just had to have my meds adjusted as my pressure was in the low 100s. I was getting light headed and needed to get pressure back up some. It was 120/78 yesterday so I hope it’s working.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been treated for high b.p. for years.  Main reason is that my body does not react well to stress.  I no longer lead a stressful life but I sometimes allow my brain to get too involved in stressful things that I have no control over.   Best fixes - turning off the news, looking at videos of happy newborn g.grandchild, reading a good book, watching old British sit-coms, 

I've used an Omron Blood Pressure Monitor for several years to keep track.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 24, 2018)

My maternal grandmother had very high blood pressure, which certainly contributed to her untimely death at the age of 96.
My mother also has high blood pressure, but with proper meds, it is now under control.  She is 94.
I've been taking meds for my blood pressure for about 20 years. For many years I also checked it at home, put the readings into a spread sheet and always took to DR's office.  I do not have that white coat syndrome.

What I've found is that if I can lose weight my BP goes down accordingly.  "IF" being the operative word.


----------



## rgp (Apr 24, 2018)

"For many years I also checked it at home, put the readings into a spread sheet and always took to DR's office. "

 I wasn't that fancy about it......jotted mine down accurately [by hand]...took it to the doc's . After a few years of noticing that they/he merely glanced at it...never really did read it , look closely at it...I just stopped doing it.

B/P remains the same...OK...border line..high...OK...border line...high ...you-all get the idea.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2018)

rgp said:


> "For many years I also checked it at home, put the readings into a spread sheet and always took to DR's office. "
> 
> I wasn't that fancy about it......jotted mine down accurately [by hand]...took it to the doc's . After a few years of noticing that they/he merely glanced at it...never really did read it , look closely at it...I just stopped doing it.
> 
> B/P remains the same...OK...border line..high...OK...border line...high ...you-all get the idea.



rgp - I'm an accountant - I just can't help it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 25, 2018)

Get set up to take your BP
Remain motionless for 4-5 minutes
Take BP reading
Climb one flight of stairs at a medium pace
Take another reading immediately
Wait 4-5 minutes and take a final reading.
Post your readings and if there is a 20-30+ point jump or greater you better see you doctor soon


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

I went nuts for years monitoring and documenting my BP, what I ate, what I thought etc etc...and BP changes all the time, every minute...all foods, thoughts, dreams, talk, etc etc.  

I no longer monitor at home and do take a couple meds and for added prevention take 1 Muta Vati tablet that I get online from India.  

Magnesium is critical to keep our BP levels maintained.   Foods and additives, start there.


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2018)

James said:


> I guess it "depends".
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/...r-have-an-immediate-effect-on-blood-pressure/



It's definitely going to be "Depends" if the doctor puts you on water pills.....LOL.


----------

